# A Bloodhound and a Shar-Pei rent a motel room . . .



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Really, it was more like a farm in rural Georgia, but you get the picture.

I am reminiscing about Ozzie's puppy months and thought I'd overload you all with cuteness... 

He is 3.5 now :sigh: where does the time go!?


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Ha, who would have thought such a cute guy could come out of that particular match? He's adorable! Are these recent pics or puppy pics? They grow up so fast!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

These are his puppy pics.... the first 3 are from the first day I had him (He was probably around 3-5 months old). The last one is from about 7 months old. He has definitely grown into a much more "mature" looking guy...

I had a similar mix before and I think its a great match. Now only if they came in Brindle or Merle!


----------



## Ang35847 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just awesome. I adopted a 4 yr old Bloodhound Shar Pei mix 8 yrs ago. It was the best thing I ever did. He was truly the best friend I ever had. Sadly he was diagnosed with cancer in January and I had to put him down this week. I am so heartbroken and lost without him. I just decided to google the mix thinking I would give anything to find another and found your post. He is a great looking guy.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. I would love to see pictures if you have any . . .


----------



## Ang35847 (Mar 17, 2012)

I do have pics but I'm not sure how to upload on here. The insert image does not allow me to browse my pc. I tried to do them as attachments.


----------



## Ang35847 (Mar 17, 2012)

Great, it worked. I always wondered what Willie looked like as a pup. Probably similar to yours.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh wow! He was absolutely stunning! Thanks so much for sharing and if you do find anymore pictures of Willie, please do post them. I hope you stick around the forum as well, there are a lot of really nice, knowledgeable folks.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awwwww!! My husband says "I just want to hold him and tell him it will be ok!" haha


----------



## Ang35847 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've attached several here. I always called his pics the many faces of Willie because he always looked so different. Is yours very gentle natured? Willie was so gentle and sweet, I was just amazed that such a dog existed when I found him. I probably only heard him growl 3 times in his life and never at a person or other animal. Thank you for sharing as well. It encourages me to know that once I accept his loss and am ready to adopt again I may find another special guy like him.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Ang - I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog. Welcome to the forum and please stick around. I think you will like it here a lot.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

He really was such a beautiful boy! My Ozzie is quite gentle and sweet with his people, but does not like strangers at all. He is very protective of me, from humans and other dogs. I had another Bloodhound/Shar-pei mix before I got Ozzie and she was truly the best dog I could ever ask for. She was absolutely the sweetest and most gentle dog I have ever met, and was close to getting her TDI certificate when she passed unexpectedly. I will attach a picture of her here, her name was Georgia. She is and will forever be my 'heart dog'. 

Where did Willie come from originally? How big was he? 

It does take time, it took me a long time to get over the loss of Georgia, and I still will sometimes break down over her. She passed on January 31 2008. I say don't rush it and just follow your heart. If and when it is time to add another dog to your life and family, that dog will 'find' you.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I couldn't resist sharing a few more of the Ozzie Boy. He is a big Boy at around 95 pounds. I think he is just the best looking dog around and that is probably why he gets away with so much nonsense. 

I hope that Willie and Georgia are at the Bridge together, telling each other how beautiful they are.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love him so much. He is incredible.

Also, where in CO are you? I grew up in Highlands Ranch.. 2 year of college in Fort Collins, and several months in Gunnison. Also spent about 9 months in the Springs.


----------



## Ang35847 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. She was just gorgeous too. I had a Rottweiler that I raised from a pup and had to put down at almost 14 years old. I got him just when I graduated high school so I really didn't hardly remember life without a dog companion. The house was so quiet and empty I couldn't stand it so I went on petfinder and searched for Bloodhounds and Willie was at a local shelter here. I had to have him the instant I met him. I was used to a protective dog and Willie was not but I didn't care. Willie loved everybody and everybody loved Willie. The slobbering took some getting used to for sure. He was given up by a family who was losing their home and they said he was 4. They said they adopted him from a shelter in IA when he was a year and a half old. So I guess his age could have been questionable. He was about 97 lbs when I got him but the poor guy lost all his muscle and dropped weight fast at the end, less than 80 lbs. I totally understand what you mean by your heart dog, he was definitely mine and I am struggling. Really wishing I could have those 4 years of his life that I missed now. What happened to your Georgia?

@slartibartfast and Sibe-thank you and I will be around for sure. It's nice to mingle with other dog lovers.


----------



## Ang35847 (Mar 17, 2012)

I just saw your additional pics of Ozzie. He is just beautiful! I sure hope Willie and Georgia are together too, I know he is happy and healthy again now.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I love him so much. He is incredible.
> 
> Also, where in CO are you? I grew up in Highlands Ranch.. 2 year of college in Fort Collins, and several months in Gunnison. Also spent about 9 months in the Springs.



Sorry, I just realized I never replied to this! (I am a space cadet sometimes) 

I am in Englewood currently. I lived in Denver for 2+ years and am looking more into moving to Edgewater. I spent some time backpacking in Gunnison and it is surely one of the most beautiful places I have ever been too (Powderhorn/Slumgullion Earthflow area) 


And Ozzie says thank you, he thinks he is pretty incredible too. I on the other hand, am often left baffled and speechless by him.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

What absolutely gorgeous dogs. I am in serious envy. I only wish I had the means to own and keep one properly, but unfortunately I don't.

Really lovely dogs though ...


----------

